# Saddle for Fat horse



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm interested in the replies to this. Same problem here. Having trouble finding a throat latch big enough for her too large head as well. lol


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

Well if a 7 inch gullet doesn't fit him, you could always go to an 8 inch gullet which is a draft horse saddle.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Put him on a diet?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> Put him on a diet?


Well it could be bone structure.. not solely fat :wink:

As for the throat latch, what size are you in right now?

And OP.. you can buy online and see if you can get it on a lease basis. That or measure and find a custom saddle maker.


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

He is actually on a diet but even at a lower weight he is going to need a big saddle he is WIDE lol. My friend is going to help me measure him see what I need to look for I guess. I am going to try to buy him a saddle if it is to small it will fit his mom  then I know to just get a bigger 1 for him lol. Thanks for the posts


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd also recommend some type of exercise/diet plan before actually buying a saddle (unless you want one for short term) because depending on how overweight he is, a saddle that fits him now will not fit him when he is in shape. I had this happen with my gelding when I bought him, he was chubby!

Buying and selling saddles is always such a hassle I try to get it right the first time rather than buying wrong fit and having to sell while looking for another saddle. If they allow you to test a saddle first I highly recommend that as well  OR if you are buying online and have a friend with a similar saddle try that on him before to see how it works.


----------

